# Whats the greatest deal you ever got on a game/ console?



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

Was just bored and wondered some good deals people got.

I bought a gamecube with all the cords and a controller for $15 off some dude at a flea market last summer.

I also once got a PS2 slim (no cords) with a controller for 5 bucks.

oH, and I once got a wii with a Wiimote and all the cords for $4, b/c the guy's son was moving out and he was selling all the stuff his son left behind.


----------



## DKB (May 22, 2016)

N3DS for 95 bucks a few days ago. Both screens are sort-of damaged, but everything else was flawless. I got A9LH installed on it and was hype.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> N3DS for 95 bucks a few days ago. Both screens are sort-of damaged, but everything else was flawless. I got A9LH installed on it and was hype.


cool
welcome to the A9lh master race


----------



## hundshamer (May 22, 2016)

I was given a PS4 for an RGH'ed 360 that he supplied the 360 for. I only had to supply the chip, a recycled 320GB HDD, and labor.


----------



## EarlAB (May 22, 2016)

I got an Old 3DS for free because someone left it out in the open at school and forgot about it. 
Came with Pokemon Black. 
Remember: it isn't stealing if you're not caught.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I got an Old 3DS for free because someone left it out in the open at school and forgot about it.
> Came with Pokemon Black.
> Remember: it isn't stealing if you're not caught.


wow....did the person who owned the 3ds find out?


----------



## regnad (May 22, 2016)

I got a couple of N64 Hori Mini Pads at a used electronics store in rural Japan for about 5 bucks each.


----------



## EarlAB (May 22, 2016)

Nope, it was the last day of school and after the summer I was going to high school.
So in basic terms, it all worked out...


----------



## regnad (May 22, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I got an Old 3DS for free because someone left it out in the open at school and forgot about it.
> Came with Pokemon Black.
> Remember: it isn't stealing if you're not caught.



What a wonderful person you are. Your parents must be proud.


----------



## cearp (May 22, 2016)

i got a ps2 + linux kit all set up, for free, hardly used it though 


EarlAB said:


> I got an Old 3DS for free because someone left it out in the open at school and forgot about it.
> Came with Pokemon Black.
> Remember: it isn't stealing if you're not caught.


scum.


----------



## EarlAB (May 22, 2016)

My parents don't even know. I told them I found it out by the dumpster (we found several hundred dollars worth of stuff there before) and they think that's the truth.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cearp said:


> i got a ps2 + linux kit all set up, for free, hardly used it though
> 
> scum.


Shithead.
I only did it because we're poor and I never would have gotten one.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> My parents don't even know. I told them I found it out by the dumpster (we found several hundred dollars worth of stuff there before) and they think that's the truth.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


*you ten years later*


ur Parents: Why did you steal that PlayStation 5 at Walmart?

You:  It was just sitting there in the open on a shelf and I'm pretty sure everyone forgot it was there


(I'm just joking btw)


----------



## EarlAB (May 22, 2016)

Oh, and it turned out all right because he got a 3DS XL later on without the slightest hint of knowing it was I who stole it.


----------



## endoverend (May 22, 2016)

I got Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance for about $10 at a pawn shop once. Not much other than that.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I got Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance for about $10 at a pawn shop once. Not much other than that.


I got Mario Kart Super Circuit, Yoshi topsy-turvy, and Pokémon Pinball ruby and sapphire for 15 bucks total at a retro gaming store in *the bad part of town.


It was very ghetto there.*


----------



## EarlAB (May 22, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> *you ten years later*
> 
> 
> ur Parents: Why did you steal that PlayStation 5 at Walmart?
> ...


Hey, where did you say you lived again? I left something at your house the other night when I was there.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Hey, where did you say you lived again? I left something at your house the other night when I was there.


lol


----------



## endoverend (May 22, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I got an Old 3DS for free because someone left it out in the open at school and forgot about it.
> Came with Pokemon Black.
> Remember: it isn't stealing if you're not caught.


Stealing other people's property doesn't constitute a deal. "Hey I got a great deal on these bags of money from the bank, absolutely free"


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Stealing other people's property doesn't constitute a deal. "Hey I got a great deal on these bags of money from the bank, absolutely free"


sweet can I have some?


----------



## EarlAB (May 22, 2016)

Okay, fine. Hmmmm...
.......
.......
.......
I think best deal was...
...
...
maybe...
...
that doesn't count as I stole it as well...
...
...
hmmmm...
I guess it would have to be PS2 games in general. I always buy the ones that are $1-$5 because sometimes glitches or random games you've never heard about can be fun.


----------



## ctkxtreme (May 22, 2016)

My brother's friend sold me a Dreamcast and Sega Saturn with some japanese and burned games. He told me he was going to charge on eBay around $150 for all of it. He asked me how much I had in my wallet, I told him $11, he said "deal". Even I dropped my jaw thinking "are you serious right now?" And yes he's normally like this sometimes. The Saturn works fine, and so does the Japanese games, but the Dreamcast's video doesn't work even though that turns on just fine. To this day, I'm still laughing at how he was just perfectly fine giving me all of it for $11.


----------



## Necron (May 22, 2016)

Marvel ultimate alliance 2 (ps3 version) for less than $10


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

A GameCube with 2 controllers and a memory card for £20.... But wait! There's more! There was a copy of Four Swords Adventures in it too.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2016)

I got a black RVL-001 Wii from a buddy for free, minus the time it took me to Letterbomb (and install stuff, etc.) both that one and the red RVL-001 Wii he replaced it with. I copied the savedata from my old white one and sold it, so I actually _made_ money


----------



## vayanui8 (May 22, 2016)

[QUOTE="EarlAB, post: 6370451, member: 310864"
Shithead.
I only did it because we're poor and I never would have gotten one.[/QUOTE]
That doesn't make it ok. At all. The guy may have been an idiot for leaving it out in the open where it could easily be stolen, but that doesn't gave you the right to steal it from him.


----------



## dragon_from_iso (May 22, 2016)

a sealed copy of suikoden 2 for 40 bucks


----------



## cearp (May 22, 2016)

ah! i forgot the best deal i had! on ebay, for maybe around $50 - i bought a dreamcast that came with maybe 2 controllers and 350 (i think) games.
the description was very minimal, i knew these games were 'backups' and that's not allowed on ebay, anyway i bought it up and got a huge box with so many games...! very good deal.
i didn't count all the games but yeah there were loads, too many in reality. it worked great.




EarlAB said:


> Shithead.
> I only did it because we're poor and I never would have gotten one.


lol no - you cannot call me worse names because you are upset that i called you scum because you are a thief.
just don't make that a habit.
let's just hope 'easy come, easy go'...


----------



## EarlAB (May 22, 2016)

cearp said:


> lol no - you cannot call me worse names because you are upset that i called you scum because you are a thief.
> let's just hope 'easy come, easy go'...


I'm not upset, I'm glad that I stole it from him. His parents were probably millionaires anyways because of where I live... (Not L.A., somewhere far richer and uglier)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 22, 2016)

Bought a Wii U a couple years ago for a whopping $150. Was a Wind Waker version, and came with Mario Kart and some other game. I promptly sold it later for ~$400 or so, then bought another from Devin for...some amount of money also close to $150 IIRC.


----------



## Viri (May 22, 2016)

Les see, I got a Sega Dreamcast from a Thriftstore for like 10 dollars. I got 2 free 3DS XLs for free from my sister, because my niece and nephew broke it, which I ended up fixing. I got an 80 dollar Wii U like last year due to Wal-Mart's price match.


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 22, 2016)

A black ds lite from my cousin for $20 is probably the best deal for a console. I'm not sure about best game deal


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (May 22, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I got an Old 3DS for free because someone left it out in the open at school and forgot about it.
> Came with Pokemon Black.
> Remember: it isn't stealing if you're not caught.


Why are people treating this as if you actually went up to the kid punched him in the face and stole it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

-GBC Pokémon Games for 5 bucks each
-Nintendo Gamecube with 2 controllers and a memory card for 30 bucks
-SNES Mini for 30 bucks
-PS1 with the 3 Spyro Games for 45 bucks


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 22, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I'm not upset, I'm glad that I stole it from him



You were an alright guy.

I got all 3 Bioshock games for about $15 on Amazon.


----------



## Ennis (May 22, 2016)

The other day I saw a used 3DS for $60. I thought it was in good condition for the price, so I bought it. When I got home, I looked through the settings and noticed that it was on version 2.2. It still is on version 2.2. I'm only using it to play DS games.


----------



## EarlAB (May 22, 2016)

omgpwn666 said:


> You were an alright guy.
> 
> I got all 3 Bioshock games for about $15 on Amazon.


"Were"?
I'm always an alright guy.


----------



## bowser (May 22, 2016)

A couple of years ago, I got a brand new sealed GameCube controller for $15. Then I opened it because I didn't know it was worth $$$ 

I also got a brand new unused black DS Lite last year for $20. It's still unused. How much can I flip it for?


----------



## Temarile (May 23, 2016)

I bought my N3DS + Charger + Pokemon Omega Ruby + Majora's Mask for 180. It was only a month old and I still got the receipt with it. After that I got a O3DS with charger + charger cradle + case + tons of stylus pens for 50. That was a pretty sweet deal. I'm still looking for a cheap Wii U


----------



## tomazzzi (May 23, 2016)

Brand new wiiu 32gb with mk8 for 150 bucks on a shop nearly 2 years ago !


----------



## Wellington2k (May 23, 2016)

Got a PS3 super slim with all the cords and a controller for free at an antique shop. Technically it wasn't free, it was $20, but it had another two broken controllers in addition to the one that worked, and I sold them to Gamestop for $21 cash. So, in the end, I actually got paid to take the PS3.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 23, 2016)

When the original Final Fantasy was remade for PSP  few years back, Gamestation were selling it at £17.99, but the CEX database hadn't updated yet. They still considered it a US import at high value, so I could sell it for £25 a pop. Rinse, repeat all day, completely clean out every game store in the city, end the day about £450 richer than I started


----------



## Armadillo (May 23, 2016)

Probably my pearl white gamecube + mario strikers for £20 or so when GAME were cleaing stock years ago.


----------



## Essometer (May 23, 2016)

Ever17 English Sealed for 35€. Found it in some obscure German online shop.
Best steal of my life.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2016)

Traded a wii for a rrod 360.
Best deal I ever did.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2016)

xbox 360 for € 5


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 23, 2016)

Where do you find all these cheap consoles O.o I remember once I cleared out a Sears with their mario kart ds for 20 dollars each and they went down later than "returned" them to walmart for like 40 or 50 dollars


----------



## proflayton123 (May 23, 2016)

Game,  Dead or Alive: Dimensions brand new sealed for 5£ 

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## astrangeone (May 23, 2016)

A brand new copy of OoT 3D for $30 (when it first came out) at a pawn shop.  Finished it and also used it as a oothax entry point as well, so I can say the $30 was well spent.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 23, 2016)

a nintendo wii for 20 euros and a nintendo 2ds for 40 euros. all of those in the box with cables with warranty


----------



## Lia (May 23, 2016)

Got a pink ds lite for £5, and my buddy gave me a wii for free.


----------



## mgrev (May 23, 2016)

Borderlands 2 PS3 for 7 dolores (i have it on ps4 though)


----------



## VashTS (May 23, 2016)

got a Gameboy with like 10 games for $10 little while back, got a Saturn for $10 - missing video cable - but still great deal. 

snagged a 360 for $25 with controller while ago. 

got sealed in box expansion pak for n64 for $10.

best deal i ever found i think was 2 complete wavebirds for 9.99 at goodwill, that was an excellent find.


----------



## BORTZ (May 23, 2016)

It was the summer of 2009. My friend wanted money and rid of his PSP 1K. Sold it to me already softmodded (i think m.3-55 was the popular exploit back then) with a 4GB Pro Duo stick for $70. Back then, a PSP should have still cost well over $120 and 4GB Pro Duo sticks should have been around $50.


----------



## halo5307 (May 23, 2016)

Got a 3DS for 5$. Some quick repairs and it works like a charm.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (May 23, 2016)

$150 dollars, I received the following.

2x dreamcast ( GD roms are dead / laser issues )

1x Master system. ( no cables or controllers. )

1x Atari 2500 ( No cables / Controllers )

1x Sega Saturn ( No cables / Controllers )

1x ps2 Slim ( worked with no issues )

3x PSX ( Working no issues )

2x PSone ( Working No issues )

1x Gamecube ( No cables / controllers )

2x Xbox ( both work )

2x Xbox 360 ( 1 RROD , the other broken DVD drive ) Replaced drive, RGH'd and sold for 200$ , sold drive out of RROD same day, for 50$ I'm now ahead on that whole deal by $100.




------------------

Traded Jailbroken PS3 Slim for Xbox One and 3 games.   My investment, 130.00$ and an hour of my time downgrading console.

-------------------


Jailbroke someones console on a barter system, they gave me a working PS3 Phat model ( Bad laser ) and another CECHA01 ( Would not power up )  troubleshot the console a few months later, had a bad ribbon, powered it up, on firmware 3.50 or something like that. Works to this day.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 23, 2016)

~90 euros for a brand new N3DS + New Style boutique bundle a week ago.


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2016)

I found this guy, unopened (NRFB, *NRFB!*), for $5 (it was $100 in its prime, and ~$75 at the time). 

Yes, it says Windows 95. This was a while back 


EDIT: I also got this add-on for it later on, also at discount, but not as ridiculous as the flight stick.


----------



## Mazamin (May 23, 2016)

There's a frind of mine that gives me free video games if I burn ps1/ps2 games for him. It's a big deal. He even gave an original ds with 2 flashcards to a class mate. I'm trying to get his psp, as mine is old and scratched.
Then the story of my psp and sega mega drive(a bit sad): well, my uncle passed away, he was young, and he had a psp and a sega mega drive(also a gameboy and another retro system but I can't find it). It's a psp 1004, it had a broken battery(that I replaced) and 1.50 firmware. The sega mega drive was in bad conditions and I got it replaced by a technician. There was a game in the psp, formula 1, that I lose(I was 11), and many games for the sega: ghouls and ghosts, formula 1, nba and sonic with the original poster(that I also lose).
And it was a big deal when I went to gamestop to buy some gba games, such as super mario advance 4 iirc, and they gave me two harry potter games new and sealed for free.


----------



## [^Blark^] (May 27, 2016)

N3DS XL Majoras Mask Limited Edition Model. got it for the retail selling price of 199.99. well I gave my buddy 200$. He bought 2 and was nice enough not to raise the price. these things were literally selling out in less than an hour and then prices were on the rise from every reseller/scalper. I'm sure everyone remembers...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 27, 2016)

[^Blark^] said:


> N3DS XL Majoras Mask Limited Edition Model. got it for the retail selling price of 199.99. well I gave my buddy 200$. He bought 2 and was nice enough not to raise the price. these things were literally selling out in less than an hour and then prices were on the rise from every reseller/scalper. I'm sure everyone remembers...


In Canada those are so easy to find lmao not relevant anymore but for the longest time have been


----------



## EarlAB (May 27, 2016)

And you can get 'em for only $550 here!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 27, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> And you can get 'em for only $550 here!


Rip

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And they would go on sale all the time lmao


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 27, 2016)

PS1 for $2.99 and PS2 for $3.99. Both worked great and the PS1 case is looking pretty good


----------



## [^Blark^] (May 27, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> And you can get 'em for only $550 here!


It's crazy they are still this high. I just had to look and it's either 500$+ or find no listing at all.


----------



## EarlAB (May 27, 2016)

Well, that's just local stores.


----------



## [^Blark^] (May 27, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> PS1 for $2.99 and PS2 for $3.99. Both worked great and the PS1 case is looking pretty good
> 
> View attachment 50815


I "swap trick" mine so much it has trouble reading games but still going hard 

Edit: ^ PS1 only ps2 I have HDD+freemcboot


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 27, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> PS1 for $2.99 and PS2 for $3.99. Both worked great and the PS1 case is looking pretty good
> 
> View attachment 50815


What the actual hell the cheapest I've gotten is half off the black Mario an Luigi u wii u bundle


----------



## Attainable (May 27, 2016)

I preordered a Wii U before they were released @ Toysrus.com thinking they'd sell out like a Wii, and checked out via PayPal. The way preordering works w/Toysrus.com and PayPal is they don't charge your PayPal account until things are shipped...

Eventually I never received any sort of email that it shipped, and the PayPal transaction said that the funds were never charged....but I got the Wii U

TLDR: Got a free Wii U from Toysrus.com


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 27, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> What the actual hell the cheapest I've gotten is half off the black Mario an Luigi u wii u bundle


My friend works at Goodwill, that's how.


----------



## sion_zaphod (May 27, 2016)

Beat this:-

NES with zapper, 2 controllers(official),  7 games including super Mario Bros 1 and 3,  both Zelda games (one was special gold cart),  and the 3 in 1 duck hunt cart.  Can't remember the other games since I thought it a steal for £5 in car boot sale.

Also once bought 4 original Xbox for £2.  Not £2 each that's £2 for all 4.  They were sold as faulty(only 1 of them actually faulty but fixed it with the hot swap soft mod, piece of piss).  Couple of hours later all 4 were running xbmc .

Plus not actually a game or console but working for a school has allowed me first dibs on outdated technology and over the years I've accumulated more than 20 PC's,  equal amount of printers,  hubs and Ethernet switches (industrial standard),  Wifi repeaters and hubs, as much coaxial cable as I like, and cat5 the same, plus a smart board,  monitors and 8 projectors all for sweet FA(I like technology, especially networks).  I've had my own personal LAN since 1990's.

Schools / College's / University's are the best places to work for free gadgets!


----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (May 27, 2016)

I flashed a custom rom to my friends kindle hdfire and he loved it so much he got me my own .... SO i flashed that too and now its my best moble game system (playing psp,ps1,n64 and everything before with a ps3-controller) best tablet i ever had

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I forgot to mention the 2 rrod xbox360s i got with a bottle of vodka for free and now work GREAT .... just can't deside to hack them or not


----------



## wormdood (May 27, 2016)

the best deal i got was a trade . . .  i got a 3dsxl in exchange for a 2ds


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (May 27, 2016)

my best deal is my Wii U got it for my birthday even though i payed half of it

it's the Mario Kart 8 edition Wii U it came with Super Mario Maker that was sealed and Smash 4 and Mario Kart 8 of course and also it came with a Wii U pro controller £250 for all that 
and the funny thing is that the Wii U is french


----------



## RevPokemon (May 27, 2016)

I got 
Sly cooper collection (Ps3)
Jak and Daxter collection (ps3)
Ratchet and Clank collection (ps3)
Super scribblenauts (3ds)
All for the low cost of 20 USD


----------



## OutVolt (May 27, 2016)

Bought 2 copy of cubic ninja from big lots for $2.50.

Got a GameCube
2x controllers
Gameboy player with disk
Fire emblem path of radiance
Mario Kart double dash
Super smash Bros melee
Megamall x command mission
Final fantasy crystal chronicles
Zelda wind waker
Mario sunshine
Sonic adventure 2 battle
from a coworker $50.


----------



## roastable (May 27, 2016)

CA$300 for PS4, controller and any used game of my choice.

Not an exceptional deal, but quite nice.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 27, 2016)

4 JPN GameCubes for 30bucks if you consider that one JPN GameCube in Europe often is between 40 and 80 bucks


----------



## Kinqdra (May 27, 2016)

Well my experience revolves around sentimental value more than materialistic value. I was about seven, still lived in france at the time, and my parents got me pokemon silver at at a "brocante" (an outdoor seconde hand trade event) for 3€. God that game created some lovely memories 
300th post!


----------



## astrangeone (May 27, 2016)

$80 for a 11.0.33 U o3DS + StarFox 64 3D, Advance Wars Days of Ruin, Exit DS, Worms 2 Open Warfare, charger and charging cradle.  Guess I'm going to train up and learn soldering to downgrade the o3DS to flip the system and games...


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2016)

Got a PS2 + memcard + controller + 3 orso games for fixing an old classmate his laptop.
Got a PSP Slim (fully hackable) for trading 2 shit games.
Got several games for free due to me fixing people their computers.


----------



## loco365 (May 27, 2016)

I managed to get both a NES and SNES with SMB3 for free from one person, as well as a DMG Game Boy and Game & Watch Gallery from them on a prior visit. Otherwise, I still think I got a good deal on my WWHD Wii U bundle only paying $230 at Target for it.


----------



## Haymose (May 27, 2016)

I received Mario Maker and Overwatch for free because UPS is really bad around my area and they don't deliver on time. A quick call to Amazon gets my money back and days later the games finally show up on my doorstep. Total manipulation of the system and Amazons customer service policies but no fcks given.


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2016)

£19.3 for a Sega Mega Drive.
The shopkeeper literally put it on a scale and measured it's value based on it's weight...


----------



## XtremeHacker (May 28, 2016)

A PS3 Slim, with OFW under 3.55 for free, a Xbox 360 with two controllers, both types of headsets, a Xbox 360 controller rechargeable battery, and charging cord for $20, and a wii with everything but a controller for $15 (all prices in Canadian dollars).

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 28, 2016)

Got GTA5 on ps3 for free from target about a month after release. It was on sale for 30 when I when to go pay It came up as 15 and I used a 15 dollar target gift card that i got earlier that day.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 31, 2016)

bowser said:


> A couple of years ago, I got a brand new sealed GameCube controller for $15. Then I opened it because I didn't know it was worth $$$
> 
> I also got a brand new unused black DS Lite last year for $20. It's still unused. How much can I flip it for?


from ebay, if its sealed probably about 120-140 bucks


----------



## Jao Chu (May 31, 2016)

Brand new unopened box Wii-U Premium Mario Kart 8 bundle for 150 dollars Australian, i thought was a pretty good deal at the time when 5.3.2 was a thing.


----------



## OctopusRift (May 31, 2016)

An N3DS nonxl for 30$. :/ Not saying how.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (May 31, 2016)

Pokémon Yellow for a N64, when no one know about it :3
I heard of someone who got an Xbone for his WiiU x'DD


----------



## I pwned U! (May 31, 2016)

My dad always helps me by finding excellent deals at garage sales!

Some examples include:


A GBA SP (the older one without the brighter screen) with a broken shoulder button for $0.25 USD. Later that day, my dad took it apart, put the bent out of shape shoulder button over a pot of boiling water to increase its flexibility, and straightened it out until it was as good as new!
A Gamecube with several games, a Wavebird controller, and (for some weird reason) a N64 controller thrown in for $30 USD.
A PSP 1000 (with a case included) for only $10 USD!
A free copy of Brain Age 2, with the original case and manual, and it even came with an unredeemed Club Nintendo code!

These next few deals are not on games or consoles, but I think that they are _way_ too amazing for me to not mention them:


At one sale, he managed to get a 1 TB external HDD for *FREE*!
He got some old official Nintendo guides for Metroid Prime and Metroid Fusion, a (Possibly rare?) preview DVD from Nintendo that shows off some Gamecube game trailers and has some slides to view with Metroid information, and an official Nintendo not-for-resale Majora's Mask soundtrack CD (from around the time that the game launched, not the more recent Club Nintendo reward version from a few years ago). All of these together were only about $8 USD!


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (May 31, 2016)

A nearly pristine Target edition GBA for 20 bucks.


----------



## XtremeHacker (Jun 6, 2016)

Also a Fire HDX 7" 32GB for about $20 Canadian, and then I put real android on it, and do LBP PSP on it, and other tablet-y stuff.


----------



## Nevermore (Jun 6, 2016)

I got a Wii for about $200.  Was great, was able to play all games on it for free.

Good console.


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 6, 2016)

Not a console but I found a samsung 15.6 rv520 laptop at my university's electronic recycling center.  There's was nothing wrong with it, it just needed to reinstall windows because it wasn't booting up.  And I'm still using it right now 

specs: https://gyazo.com/3637fc707bdb1c696b7911d0bbb78dfb


----------



## zezzo (Jun 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I'm not upset, I'm glad that I stole it from him. His parents were probably millionaires anyways because of where I live... (Not L.A., somewhere far richer and uglier)


Sorry. Seriously though, if you know the guy, you should return it l. I promise that good deed will make an impact in your life. Stealing his stuff isn't right. If I were to steal something from you, you would feel bad. Even if you are poor, that gives no excuse to steal. If you are 16 or older, what ever the  age is for your state.. you should get a job. Provide for your family first and then spend the excess on saving for whatever you want honestly it would make you feel better because you worked for that 3DS.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 6, 2016)

lol NO


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 6, 2016)

got a 3ds for $25.


----------



## GorrillaRIBS (Jun 6, 2016)

Vita w/ P4G & Gravity Rush & Borderlands 2 for $20 (yard sale). Haven't played it much beyond those 3 and MGS2, though.


----------



## zezzo (Jun 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> lol NO


Wow and thought you would understand. Some people are just bad. Even if you try to help them.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 7, 2016)

zezzo said:


> Wow and thought you would understand. Some people are just bad. Even if you try to help them.


I do understand.
It's just that it's against the law for a mentally retarded schizophrenic to get a job, get a car, anything here.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 7, 2016)

Not really a deal, but I bought two Wii systems back in November, 2006, and I sold the second one for double the price.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jun 7, 2016)

Cubic Ninja for 17 USD


----------



## iAqua (Jun 7, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Cubic Ninja for 17 USD


I got freaky forms for 19.99$


----------



## Roxe__ (Jun 7, 2016)

$200 PS4 last of us edition brand new
craiglist


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Jun 7, 2016)

i got a ps4, controller, all cords, 18 games for the low low price of $300.....

bad part it was way past 1.76


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a Game Boy Micro for 5 bucks.
playing it atm actually.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 9, 2016)

Free, an Atari 2600 and a bunch of games for it and the SNES.


----------



## jDSX (Jun 9, 2016)

A PSvita phat for $40 with charger and case


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2016)

The whole half life series for like 17 dollars. So much fun. I also got half of the sonic franchise (on steam) for 20$.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 12, 2016)

Gamecube with 13 games for absolutely free.


----------



## bowser (Jul 8, 2016)

I scored big time recently. I got all these deals on the same day:

1) Gold Nintendo 64 with 2 gold controllers (almost new condition) and 6 games (used condition). All US region for $55. Games like Ocarina of Time, Super Mario 64, StarFox 64 and some others. No boxes for anything.
2) PAL gamecube with all cables and 1 controller and 3 games. Games are Metroid Prime, Zelda Collector's Edition, and Wind Waker collector's edition with gold case and extra disc containing OoT and Master Quest. And 1 Gamecube memory card. All for $30  (no box for the gamecube)
3) Black Gameboy Micro in great condition with charger and original soft pouch (no box) for $20.


----------



## bowser (Aug 12, 2016)

I just bought Bomberman 64: The Second Attack for $14! The label is a little damaged though. How much is this thing worth?


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 12, 2016)

bowser said:


> I just bought Bomberman 64: The Second Attack for $14! The label is a little damaged though. How much is this thing worth?


Sells for about 21 on ebay.
But you are from India so it is probably less common there. Do you have the Japanese or NA version?


----------



## Zyteus (Aug 12, 2016)

I got Fire Emblem (the first US one) for $5 dollars about 10 years ago.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 12, 2016)

I got a Xbox 360 for free, as I found it in the street.


----------



## bowser (Aug 12, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Sells for about 21 on ebay.
> But you are from India so it is probably less common there. Do you have the Japanese or NA version?


Are you sure? I'm seeing crazy prices ($100+) on ebay. It's the NA version.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

Moto gp 14 ps4 for 6.25$


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 12, 2016)

bowser said:


> Are you sure? I'm seeing crazy prices ($100+) on ebay. It's the NA version.


My bad, I thought it said average but it was lowest. you seem right


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 12, 2016)

Wii
Wii Fit
2 Wii remotes (motion +)
All cords
$20


----------



## VincentBeasley (Aug 12, 2016)

Got a brandnew 320GB PS3 on 3.55 for 30 bucks ;]


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 12, 2016)

Panzer Dragoon Saga for $3 at Goodwill. It was missing one sleeve or it would have been mint. I actually got all 3 Panzer Dragoons there for $3 each and sold them for $350 on Ebay. I had already beaten PDS before so decided to go for the money.

Years earlier I got Suikoden 2 and Valkyrie Profile at a movie store for $2 each sold them for about $100 each.


----------



## Finn_ (Aug 13, 2016)

I got a free N64. Ended up buying Glover for N64 later for 5 dollars. It's a satisfying wonky video game experience.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2016)

Got a free PHAT PS2 a little while ago.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Aug 17, 2016)

Finn_ said:


> I got a free N64. Ended up buying Glover for N64 later for 5 dollars. It's a satisfying wonky video game experience.


oh man, I have this game too. had it as a child back in the early 2000's and recently bought it again a few years back. This game was/is actually really frustrating. (pop the ball you lose a life, hit the ball to far rolls off cliff lose a life, and not to mention the boss fight with the monkey) I haven't really touched it in awhile but maybe I'll give it another chance hahaha one of these days. (never beat this game or even got far in it)


----------



## G0R3Z (Aug 18, 2016)

Gamecube and Tales of Symphonia for a Tenner. No joke. Super Smash Bros. Melee for £1.50 too. I love charity shops run by old ladies who place almost no value on video games.


----------



## cearp (Aug 18, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> Gamecube and Tales of Symphonia for a Tenner. No joke. Super Smash Bros. Melee for £1.50 too. I love charity shops run by old ladies who place almost no value on video games.


it's charity, you can always pay more if you want...


----------



## Serath (Aug 19, 2016)

I bought Saints Row IV + all dlc a few months ago for under $15 for ps3. It was a flash sale on psn. worth it


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 19, 2016)

Serath said:


> I bought Saints Row IV + all dlc a few months ago for under $15 for ps3. It was a flash sale on psn. worth it



I like Saints Row, but best deal you ever got on a game really?


----------



## Zyteus (Aug 19, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> Gamecube and Tales of Symphonia for a Tenner. No joke. Super Smash Bros. Melee for £1.50 too. I love charity shops run by old ladies who place almost no value on video games.


I love your profile pic.


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 23, 2016)

n3ds for 100 bucks at a shop a year ago


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 29, 2016)

$50 for a CIB Dragon Warrior 3 NES

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 11, 2016)

European n3DS on 11 firmware with complete box/manuals and a copy of Xenoblade Chronicles for $160.  Was originally for sale at $170, BUT I got the guy down to $160.  Pretty good deal, plus now I had added a 64 gb card and downgraded and a9lh'ed the machine.


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Sep 15, 2016)

I got an Xbox 360 for $80 about a year ago and made a 320GB hard drive for it using an old laptop hard drive I had. Works great.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2016)

I got my O3DS for $89 back in 2013 because of redeeming points to get a discount at my local pharmacy (Canada's #1 Pharmacy)


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 21, 2016)

N3DS XL for free by redeeming points related to my work.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2016)

I got Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete completely mint with all the pieces, manual, ect. for 50$ at a used-game store. Last time I got it grade, they offered me about 90$ to 120$
I also got OoT Gold edition complete with manual and box (not perfect, but still compete) for 15$ at a flea market.


----------



## Posghetti (Sep 21, 2016)

A Red 2DS (near-perfect condition) with a copy of Zelda: OOT w/ Powersaves for only $65


----------



## Chary (Sep 21, 2016)

Two brand new N3DS XLs for only $0.00. Yep, you read that right. Gratis, free, gratuitement~ 

I ended up buying a N3DS XL for 190.00 at the beginning of the year. When I got it in the mail, the bottom removable plate was scuffed something terrible. So I thought, well, it's replaceable, but at the same time, I ordered a new product, so I darn well get what I paid for. Cue me talking to Amazon support, to where they send me out a replacement unit, AND are willing to let me systransfer from the "damaged" N3DSXL to the new one. A day later, I'm charged another 200 bucks, and I call them back. The rep I talked to was so sorry for the problem, they comped BOTH system's cost. And that's how I got two hackable 3DSes for absolutely free.

tldr: Amazon is the best


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 21, 2016)

Bought this pristine "Spice" Gamecube, with controller and original Nintendo power and AV cables, in 2013 at a secondhand shop in Yokohama for 1100 yen. That's $11. Yeah. Last summer in Tokyo I added a matching Spice Gameboy Player and a second Spice controller, each of which cost me more than the console itself. I run it on an S-video cable now, and only use it for the Gameboy Player b/c there's Nintendont on the Wii. But before that, I installed a XenoGC, never had to touch the laser pot, and I've never had a read failure on my burns. Definitely my best deal ever. Unless you count my Saturn, which my brother just abandoned in a closet back around '97(?) and I swooped it up.












EDIT:: NEWER PICTURE, HAD TO GET IT OFF MY PHONE


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 21, 2016)

Hanafuda said:


> Bought this pristine "Spice" Gamecube, with controller and original Nintendo power and AV cables, in 2013 at a secondhand shop in Yokohama for 1100 yen. That's $11. Yeah. Last summer in Tokyo I added a matching Spice Gameboy Player and a second Spice controller, each of which cost me more than the console itself. I run it on an S-video cable now, and only use it for the Gameboy Player b/c there's Nintendont on the Wii. But before that, I installed a XenoGC, never had to touch the laser pot, and I've never had a read failure on my burns. Definitely my best deal ever. Unless you count my Saturn, which my brother just abandoned in a closet back around '97(?) and I swooped it up.



Me wants :3

The best I've probably done is two VirtualBoys, complete with a controller each, charger each, and a number of games including WarioLand, Mario Tennis, Teleroboxer, and some others for free :3
My dad just had them sitting in the attic collecting dust.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 21, 2016)

I got a phat PS2 in mint condition for £11 and a NTSC gamecube mint condition with xeno chip and the case that lets you play full size cds on the console and 10 games for £30 delivered.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 19, 2018)

i got msg from my local electronic store which granted me a 20% off on one of selected item of my choice, then i used to purchase a Switch which is

329€-20%=259!

2 years ago i got a coupon of 10% off on all orders spending at least 300euro, then i bought a ps4 FIFA2016 bundle, then i sold FIFA2016 for 40bucks:

329-10%-40=256,1!


----------



## sion_zaphod (Mar 19, 2018)

£2.50 for 4 original Xbox consoles.  Cash generator sold them in bulk as faulty and no one else bid on them so I got them all for £2.50.  got them home and they all powered on and worked so I did a softmod and hot swap on all of them.  Still got 2 of those consoles now one with 500 GB hard drive the other 300 GB both running xbmc (oh the days  before kodi).  Also got given a Wii that was thought to be faulty but worked absolutely fine.  Also got given 11 desktop pcs and 6 projectors (I work in a school).  I know it's not games consoles.  But I thought that was awesome and the projectors were great for gaming.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2018)

ThePanchamBros said:


> Was just bored and wondered some good deals people got.
> 
> I bought a gamecube with all the cords and a controller for $15 off some dude at a flea market last summer.
> 
> ...


20 bucks for a GB Pocket


----------



## matthi321 (Mar 21, 2018)

bought a modded xbox orignal,xbox 360, and ps3 from one guy for like 100 dollars


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Mar 21, 2018)

Responded to an ad on Kijiji (it's like Craigslist) where a guy was looking to get someone to take out a game out of his YLOD'd PS3 in 2010.

It was basically "I already bought another PS3, if you can come over, take out the game, you can keep the broken system and a controller".

So I did.  I went over with tools, opened it, removed it from the drive.

Then brought it home and reflowed it (it was an OG 60gb fat PS3).  Used that system for a couple years before buying a Slim PS3.

That's how I got my first PS3.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 22, 2018)

An XBOX 360 with 2 controllers and a few games absolutely free as a gift from my cousin.


----------



## Skeagle (Mar 22, 2018)

When I was like 6 I found a PSP under the seat in my parent's used car.


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 22, 2018)

i got fallout 4 for ps4 the special edition from best buy that came with socks and the season pass for $23 on release day thanks to a glitch
and i got gta5 2 days early and for $2 thanks to another glitch
i also got 4 gamecubes out of the trash the day after christmas the year the wii came out.
but the best deal ever was the target buy 2 get one free stacked with a %30 off coupon that somehow ended with them giving me money i made it out of that target with 18 brand new $60 games and $77 in cash


----------



## Oleboy555 (Mar 22, 2018)

RCT1 for 1 euro


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 22, 2018)

2nd and charles. Free ps2 slim w/ cords and controller. it worked too


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 24, 2018)

Probably the 180 € brand new white WiiU from Game$top in 2015, with the empty box on display... but as it was on the ceiling-height shelf (and just a wiiu after all) it was probably never asked about

Not as much of bang/buck but still a surprising price for a multi-year-old new console, a pink O3DS for 100 € in 2016 (probably from the same store actually!)

Games? Well, there comes Cex's random pricing policy - top notch PSP discs at, often, less than 15 € for three
(I visited just yesterday to check if they had any 2100 PS3s, nope but they sold NES Minis at 130 and SNES Minis at 65)


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 24, 2018)

This DOL-001 Spice Gamecube, with OEM Nintendo power supply and AV cables and one of the controllers you see (but not including the 2nd controller and gameboy player which were bought separately later), was purchased in a "Hard-Off" used books and stuff store in Yokohama in 2013, for 1100yen. About *11 dollars*. With the 2nd controller plus the gameboy player, I have about $50 in this Gamecube rig. I installed a XenoGC and did not need to tweak the laser pot at all -- 100% reliable with my mini dvd-r's.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 24, 2018)

Original Xbox, free, Ps2 Slim, free, Wii, free, o3DS, free, Wii U, free, N64, free. 2 Gamecube controllers for $5 each. My entire Gamecube library was basically $5 per game. Same with most of my PS2 and original Xbox games. I got Phantasy Star Online Episode III: CARD Revolution for $15 brand new on Amazon.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Mar 24, 2018)

DS lite pokémon edition with 3 DS games and 2 GBA games for 8$


----------



## smf (Mar 24, 2018)

£50 for a DECHA TEST PS3, listed as spares or repair on ebay because the seller didn't realise it wouldn't play bluray or install retail updates & it was on such a low firmware that the internet didn't work either.

It's running 4.81 now and is perfect.


----------



## Stephano (Mar 24, 2018)

I got
Adventure Island 2
Captain Skyhawk
Dodge Ball
Double Dribble
Home Alone 2
Paperboy
Robocop 3
Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt
Super Mario Bros 2
Super Mario Bros 3
Tiny Toons
Yo! Noid
And A Game Genie with the Guide Book

for the NES all in one bundle from goodwill for $20.


----------



## seany1990 (Mar 24, 2018)

a Graphics card for the recommended retail price in 2018


----------



## x65943 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> This DOL-001 Spice Gamecube, with OEM Nintendo power supply and AV cables and one of the controllers you see (but not including the 2nd controller and gameboy player which were bought separately later), was purchased in a "Hard-Off" used books and stuff store in Yokohama in 2013, for 1100yen. About *11 dollars*. With the 2nd controller plus the gameboy player, I have about $50 in this Gamecube rig. I installed a XenoGC and did not need to tweak the laser pot at all -- 100% reliable with my mini dvd-r's.


This is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. I had a spice controller - but I never knew they made whole spice gamecubes.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Lots of stuff, really. I got a Genesis with eight games for the price of shipping a few years ago. Turned out the guy underestimated the cost of shipping, but since that was his mistake, he ate the difference. It was like I got the system for negative eight dollars!

My mom brought home a tackle box full of old Game Boy stuff, including a GB Pocket, the camera, the printer, and a few games including two Pokémon titles. She just gave it all to me, which was cool. My aunt bought me a Genesis model two at a yard sale a couple years later. I've purchased some systems from friends who got bored with them for $10 to $20 each. Perhaps my best finds in the "wild" were an Astrocade in the box for $4, and a GBA SP with the stronger backlight for $10. I won't even get into the games; there have been tons of those.


----------



## GBAer (Mar 24, 2018)

Mint Gameboy Micro in box for $20


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 24, 2018)

x65943 said:


> This is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. I had a spice controller - but I never knew they made whole spice gamecubes.



And spice gameboy players.


----------

